# Mastitis in mice?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi there I was wondering if anyone could show me a photo of a mouse with mastitis? I just had a look at one of the mice and she has enormous round patches with her nipples in the middle and they are a bit crusty around the edges. I don't think its mastitis but I wanted to be sure! I have seen her nursing recently so it shouldn't be.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.fancymice.info/tumourarticle.htm#mast


----------

